# i got a kneaded eraser but i have a problem



## Team_Subspace (Jan 9, 2011)

a long time ago i had a really good kneaded eraser that i got from a friend who got it from his art teacher at school but then i lost it and went to michael's craft store and bought one by "artist's loft" but this one is the problem with this one is that it is really difficult, even if i have been trying to knead it for hours... what should i do about this?


----------



## Splych (Jan 9, 2011)

buy another one ...?
my friend uses this one : http://www.dickblick.com/products/design-k...rubber-erasers/

she tells me it's really good , so you could consider it ... and plus , this is also what they supply at my school's art classes as well .


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 9, 2011)

ill buy some of these. thanks (i would get one from my friend but the art teacher wont sell him another one...)


----------



## Splych (Jan 9, 2011)

ah, some schools are like that . i am guessing because they need the supplies for students to come , and ordering isn't like buying piece by piece since they usually buy in bulk .

buy one at first , i am not the type who uses these kinds of erasers [i just use those Plastic Staedler Erasers] but i tried using it , and it worked well . see if it actually works when you buy one and it's what you've been looking for . also, it never hurt to ask the worker or your friend how to use the one you bought, just to see if you could save some money rather than buying another eraser .


----------



## Team_Subspace (Jan 9, 2011)

my shool probably does need to save money for more supplies... its in its first year (it was actually finished DURING the school year) and all the money went to the huge stockpile of computers that havent even been used yet  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and the teacher isnt too much of a fan of his "non-students"


----------



## Splych (Jan 9, 2011)

ah , i see .
that's cool , new school, must mean you're part of the 1st gen of the school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------

